# Finally an Extern Position



## lshaeffer (May 28, 2013)

After finishing my schooling and getting my CPC-A in July 2012. I was offered (and accepted) an extern position! I finally will be able to the get on the job experience I so desperately need!


----------



## artes_athamas (May 28, 2013)

Hope it works out for you! Im guessing this is a nonpaid externship so I would make it clear to the supervisor that if a position comes up whether with medical records, etc. that you would like to be considered. Otherwise they take you for granted &  think that you are just there to help them with menial tasks and if they need to hire someone to help out in another area than they will get someone else and just keep you as their extern working for free.  If this happens  let them know that you will be moving on to another site that will open up up more doors for you. Because there are more places where you can get the experience and have it turn into a hired position.


----------



## rjackman (Jun 14, 2013)

*places to get experience????*



artes_athamas said:


> Hope it works out for you! Im guessing this is a nonpaid externship so I would make it clear to the supervisor that if a position comes up whether with medical records, etc. that you would like to be considered. Otherwise they take you for granted &  think that you are just there to help them with menial tasks and if they need to hire someone to help out in another area than they will get someone else and just keep you as their extern working for free.  If this happens  let them know that you will be moving on to another site that will open up up more doors for you. Because there are more places where you can get the experience and have it turn into a hired position.



Artes the last line in your post intrigues me! If there are more places that a person can get experience that you know of please share those places with me. I have been searching for any place to get some experience to be able to obtain a full time position that pays. At this point and time I would welcome an unpaid externship. The places I have contacted on the AAPC Xtern list are no longer doing them. I am getting desperate to get a job  So please share all the places so someone else can take advantage of them.


----------

